# Censoring



## Scott Bushey (Oct 30, 2004)

Boarders,
Be confident that this administration will in fact delete, edit, censor all posts that break board rules and orthodox standards. *If you have a leaning towards that which the mainline church has labeled as heresy, take it outside please. There are plenty of boards that you can discuss this type of junk.........

* Discussions that remain orthodox, i.e. participants are not siding with the heresy, are fine. Keep it politically correct people.

Also, if your signature is not within the board guidelines, please update it to meet those standards; we will be suspending memberships if adherence is not met.

Thank you. 


[Edited on 10-31-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------

